# Rhinestone macros



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Would this macro work for making templates Oberon Fit Objects To Path for CorelDRAW/Corel DESIGNER
Also, has anyone used this A & L Enterprises. I would like to try stones, Corel X3, Expert 24, without addtional software.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

GHEENEE1 said:


> Would this macro work for making templates Oberon Fit Objects To Path for CorelDRAW/Corel DESIGNER
> Also, has anyone used this A & L Enterprises. I would like to try stones, Corel X3, Expert 24, without addtional software.


Yes I have them both in addition to a few others. The first one takes some time to get things right but it can be done, A&L Enterprises is Luis' macro (Member Lnfortun on this forum) and his latest version is awesome makes quick work of getting the job done, and the learning curve is pretty much nil.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Katrina, do you have FDO2Pe (Basic Enhanced) or FDO2Pa (Advanced) Single line and Inside fill. I think the advanced would be what I need to cut templates. Mike


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the advanced version now. I started with the basic version but as soon as he came out with the latest version I upgraded.

You can cut templates with any of the versions, the advanced version just gives you more features.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

What is the cost of one of his macros? I've never seen one in action.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> What is the cost of one of his macros? I've never seen one in action.


Here is his site
A & L Enterprises

Here is his youtube channel to see it in action
YouTube - lnfortun's Channel


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> Yes I have them both in addition to a few others. The first one takes some time to get things right but it can be done, A&L Enterprises is Luis' macro (Member Lnfortun on this forum) and his latest version is awesome makes quick work of getting the job done, and the learning curve is pretty much nil.


I second that on Luis' macro. I started with the basic and upgraded to the advanced. It is double awesome. And, easy to learn.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Jane
Is the macro the only program you use for rhinestones or do you have another? I looked at this macro before I bought WinPC. Does the macro also simplify the artwork in the "lines" for you? I would like to be able to create designs where the stones are more patterned than just what the WinPC can do. For example, if I am doing a silhouette of a volleyball I would like to stones in each segment of the ball to follow the curve (does this make sense?)

Thanks


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm going to have to upgrade from X3 to X4 or X5 to use these macros. I wonder if the upgrade will affect the way I cut from X3. I'm interested to learn more.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

idelements said:


> Jane
> Is the macro the only program you use for rhinestones or do you have another? I looked at this macro before I bought WinPC. Does the macro also simplify the artwork in the "lines" for you? I would like to be able to create designs where the stones are more patterned than just what the WinPC can do. For example, if I am doing a silhouette of a volleyball I would like to stones in each segment of the ball to follow the curve (does this make sense?)
> 
> Thanks


I have iDesignR and Funtime but rarely use either of them because I can do everything I need to do and more in Corel using Luis' macro. I haven't done anything like what you are wanting but I have a feeling this macro will do it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree on luis macros,, they are nice 
he has done alot of work to make these for those that want to use them with Corel for Rhinestoning


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

The latest version (Professional) that we demoed at DAX show Kansas will create masks that can be used to fill one template that is designed to fill multi color, multi size or combination of both. The process worked will with three color filled with 10SS that we demoed.

There is a DAX show in Minneapolis and possibly Illinois too. It will be demoed in Minneapolis during the free CorelDRAW seminar.

I will post a video in YouTube when I have the time.

Hope this does not sound like a self-promo.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Luis,, perfect,, 
I will be there at the DAX in Minneapolis,, 
will you be there doing the Demo?

Thanks for the info


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

sjidohair said:


> Luis,, perfect,,
> I will be there at the DAX in Minneapolis,,
> will you be there doing the Demo?
> 
> Thanks for the info


Unfortunately not. My partner that is doing the CorelDRAW seminar will be doing the demo as part of the seminar.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I look forward to seeing the presentation.
thanks luis
MMM


----------

